# Relocating to Macao



## earlysunrise (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm considering a job offer in Macao, and would be relocating to Macao from the States, in a month or two, after the negotiation is finalized. I would like to see if anyone can recommend some reputable moving companies. Any advice you can give for relocation & finding International movers as well as your own experience would be great! Any advice on finding apartments / housing in Cotai / Taipa areas would be appreciated, too. Will be working in one of the big casinos on the strip. I would love to connect with expats in Macao.

Thanks in advance!


----------

